
Ask HN: Is GraphQL only for getting data? - vizim
If we transition our APIs from REST to GraphQL. How are going to transition the create, update, delete endpoints? Do we still use rest for that matter?
======
vizim
In GraphQL, those operations are called “mutations”. You can find out more at
[http://graphql.org/learn/queries/#mutations](http://graphql.org/learn/queries/#mutations)
and [https://learngraphql.com/basics/invoking-
mutations](https://learngraphql.com/basics/invoking-mutations)

------
meira
We are not going to transition from REST to GraphQL. It's vaporware..

~~~
vizim
Thank you for answering my question

